# Eastcoast winter?



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Shouldnt we all have been riding 2 weeks ago, wtf!!!!!!!:thumbsdown:

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

Nugggster said:


> Shouldnt we all have been riding 2 weeks ago, wtf!!!!!!!:thumbsdown:
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im sad as well!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

seriously... It's only cold at night.. Blue Mountain is sayin early to mid December. If it stays in the 50's im sayin late Dec to early Jan. Beat street....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

yep im sittin here staring at my setup...kinda gettin choked up lol


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

I waxed last night and woke to snow the next morning. Not alot but a little, SO Im waxing again in hopes! Might get my board out tomorrow and start on that too LOL


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

that's what you get for choosing to be born outside of washington and oregon and BC


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Rode pow all day saturday and sunday at Bretton Woods. 14 inches of untracked terrain...best pow day in awhile.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> that's what you get for choosing to be born outside of washington and oregon and BC


u seem to be forgetting a couple states there.................15days so far this year:cheeky4:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was hoping to be riding by this time. It is getting colder so it will be here before we know it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Horseshoe is apparently open this weekend. I have a friend in barrie that said there was snow on the ground there (not a lot, but.. some). Plus the forecast says its going to snow there 3 times this week? 
I swear I had gotten out a bunch of times last year at this time (N)


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

A couple mt in northern Michigan might open next week. Will see!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just checked Camelbacks web page and they are saying they will be open December 5th.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

JFBB hasnt updated since the end of October... And all Blue is saying is soon but I dont think they even started to make snow yet.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

winter showed up this morning in central NY with iced over bridges and more accidents on the way to work than i have ever seen

heres a taste of morning flakes, from my jeep, as a cop splits traffic to get to a bridge accident

YouTube - 12/[email protected]


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Killington Resort re-opens for the season on Wednesday at 9 a.m. with the K-1 Gondola and the Northridge Triple. 

Open terrain will include Rime, Reason and Upper East Fall in the North Ridge area. Plus, Downdraft Headwall and Mouse Trap. All open terrain will be More Difficult (Blue Square) and Most/Extremely Difficult (Black/Double Black Diamond) only. No Green Circle (Beginner) terrain will be available. All services will be offered at the K-1 Lodge.

Up to six features will be open in the early-season park on reason.

Lifts will spin Wednesday through Friday from 9 a.m. to 3:30 p.m. Saturday and Sunday from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

MiniMedal29 said:


> yep im sittin here staring at my setup...kinda gettin choked up lol


its no fun staring at my set up either. seeing my boards all shiny and dry makes my blood pressure rise


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

you know, all it would take to make up for the lack of snow & get everythjing back upto speed would be a huge ass noreaster that goes up the coast & shits white from GA to ME by the feet. Last time it happened on a 3-4ft level was the blizzard of 96. 3-5 feet would make a great base really fast.:thumbsup:


the weather is a fickle beast, it can get good, its not over yet. just cuz its starting majorly slow doesnt mean it wont go out guns blazing:dunno:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just looked at the web cams from my local hill. They haven't done anything yet. I could definitely go for that big storm up the east coast.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I got 2 more years here, then I'm outta here PNW here I come. Hopefully Washington State if all goes well.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

My weekend forecast is calling for snow showers...with rain :thumbsdown:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

im in upstate ny and there were flurries when i was in algebra yesterday =)
this year is suppoded to be an el nino, so expect shit/sleet to instead of pow...


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone else keep buying more and more shit b/c they can't ride? Instead of being at the Mtn I'm at Eastern Boarder or Summit Sports or online looking at and buying stuff that just sits in my room...


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I bought a pair of binding last week. I guess I "needed" them but could have done without. Last night I took the time to put the bindings on my other boards and start to get ready. I'm really hoping to be riding by the end of the month.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> I just looked at the web cams from my local hill. They haven't done anything yet. I could definitely go for that big storm up the east coast.


Storm?? east coast?? :laugh::laugh: yea sure.
the only storm we see here is a rain storm. this is the "greenest" december i have ever seen


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Nugggster said:


> you know, all it would take to make up for the lack of snow & get everythjing back upto speed would be a huge ass noreaster that goes up the coast & shits white from GA to ME by the feet. Last time it happened on a 3-4ft level was the blizzard of 96. 3-5 feet would make a great base really fast.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> the weather is a fickle beast, it can get good, its not over yet. just cuz its starting majorly slow doesnt mean it wont go out guns blazing:dunno:


i was only 9 when that blizzard hit...i think i had a plastic snowboard that year.....i was too short to enjoy that much snow tho. id take 2 weeks off work if we ever got 3 feet of snow in VA again.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Called my local mountain, blue mountain today. Said they are shooting for a December 11th opening but could even be later with this warm weather theys said.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Most of the west va places are opening this weekend and on 11th too. It sucks we're getting such a late start...maybe we'll get to board well into march/april:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> Called my local mountain, blue mountain today. Said they are shooting for a December 11th opening but could even be later with this warm weather theys said.


+1... Blue is my local mountain too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Blue started makin snow!!! wont be long now!!


----------



## JP89 (Jan 31, 2009)

Blue mountain has started making their snow base. check out their webcams!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

RealDeal JU said:


> +1... Blue is my local mountain too.



yoooo south jersey! why blue? there are many better mountains just as close...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Where else? One of my boys goes up to Mountain Creek but thats like an extra 30-45 minute drive.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

RealDeal JU said:


> Where else? One of my boys goes up to Mountain Creek but thats like an extra 30-45 minute drive.


do you ride park? bear creeks park is tenfold better than blue, and i can get there in about 45 minutes. if not, then blue is probobly the best mountain for just cruising i guess.

clip Bear Creek '09 on Vimeo

driving the extra half hour to boulder is definitely worth it. i just hate blues snow, it comes out of the guns in ice form already. i used to ride there all the time until i realized how awful their snow is and how bad their parks are hah.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> do you ride park? bear creeks park is tenfold better than blue, and i can get there in about 45 minutes. if not, then blue is probobly the best mountain for just cruising i guess.
> 
> clip Bear Creek '09 on Vimeo
> 
> driving the extra half hour to boulder is definitely worth it. i just hate blues snow, it comes out of the guns in ice form already. i used to ride there all the time until i realized how awful their snow is and how bad their parks are hah.


I just started gettin into park last season. I get up to big boulder at least twice a year. You can deff feel the difference in the snow. No argument there. I've been thinking of checkin bear out.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

winter finally arrived in my backyard today


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not in eastern US. But I AM in eastern Canada (Nova Scotia). 
Right now? Its puking snow. I don't even know what I'm doing typing this, probably so I can rub it in your face. Though it has come from the south, so maybe you guys got it. Which would yet defeat the purpose of me being here and not out there....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

im in maine and it just snowed here the other day and were expecting more wed so im pumped


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

*chanting*
wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!wednesday!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

haha i know right, i might spend the night up at camp just to see what old forge gets


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Blue pushed their opening back to December 17th now.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been riding boulder since Sunday. Blue not opening this weeekend is one more reason I stay away from that mismanaged ice rink


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll be up to boulder in about a month


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just got the email that ski roundtop is opening this Saturday at 8AM. not the biggest hill around but it is the closest for me. I'm hoping to get there either Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Can I just say YESSS! Ontario finally got snow. Horseshoe is open now, anyone heading out within the next couple days?


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

dasenergi said:


> Can I just say YESSS! Ontario finally got snow. Horseshoe is open now, anyone heading out within the next couple days?


Blue and MSLM are open as well, with like 3 runs each as of yesterday. Waking up to snow in Toronto this week was better than christmas.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Bear Creek says Thursday for opening. I can't see why not.. look on the webcams.. they have an assload of snow.

Anybody on here planning on hitting up BC on opening day instead of Blue?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I went up to camelback yesterday and it was ok only had 9 runs open,but it was better than nothing felt good to ride again. They had plenty of snow and the guns were on all day. It was alittle icy in the shaded areas but not bad in general. Around 1pm it started to get packed so I decided to head back home. But again feels good to ride again.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Slopes are open in my neck of the woods. All of them have been making snow for the last week and mother nature sent us almost a foot total so far this year.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

yo nessesito ice storm!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

laz167 said:


> I went up to camelback yesterday and it was ok only had 9 runs open,but it was better than nothing felt good to ride again. They had plenty of snow and the guns were on all day. It was alittle icy in the shaded areas but not bad in general. Around 1pm it started to get packed so I decided to head back home. But again feels good to ride again.


ill be there for new yrs. hopefully there will be more snow than rainfall.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

Went to JFBB yesterday with 2 of my friends for 10 hours. Got to Jack Frost around opening at 8 30, i was surprised how good the conditions were, not icy at all and they were snow making the entire time we were there. Also, another plus was that it seemed pretty empty, longest that we had to wait in line for a lift was like 20 seconds but usually got right to the bottom and went right back up. About 1/3 of their trails were open i believe. The terrain park was pretty solid at Jack frost but nothing special or too difficult. We went over to big boulder around 4 30 and stayed there for a few hours although it was poorly lit and felt like traditional ice coast conditions. They were also snow making at the time we were there but only had a few trails open that were very very very icy. The terrain park at Boulder was pretty nice, a lot more crowded then Jack Frost but they had some more difficult features including a few down hand rails. Downside was the crowd and the jumps on/landings off of most of the features were pretty bad. I saw a kid do a perfect nose press to 360 off a flat box only to fall hard because the landing was a huge ditch at the end of the box. Good season opener for JFBB although the rain today might just kill it


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

thats how okemo was this weekend. It was totally empty on the very top of the mtn. The trails are like 100yds acrosse and i had the whole damn thing to myself. loovvvedd it


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Snowshoe 21 trails open in WV :thumbsup: Wintergreen got 5 open right now as well here in VA. gonna try & head up next weekend after striper fishing the ships this week at night:thumbsup:


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

mid atlantic region looking good this weekend. looks like ma nature heard the bitching & complaining we were fussing about & decided to answer. Pattern changes kick ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

We just got about 20" in south Jersey. I NEED to get to a mountain ASAP


----------

